# What are these seams on my walls?



## davis1862 (Nov 12, 2016)

I recently purchased a home that was built in 1940. Throughout the house you can see these seams on the walls and ceilings. 

Some of the seams are uniform in size and distance from one another. Others appear to be more patchy. 

What am I dealing with, and how do I get smooth walls? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## havasu (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm guessing that someone was very lazy and instead of removing it, they painted over the wallpaper.


----------



## chrisn (Nov 12, 2016)

No  doubt about it.  Bad former owners. You can even see the bubbles under it.


----------

